# Background colour; Different on all images even though same exact settings



## Stephinch (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey!

I have this problem that keeps coming up. 
I am currently taking photos of artwork in studio.
All the photos were taken with exact same lighting/camera settings and all photos were batched in lightroom. 
Why am I getting such different outcomes in exposure/white balance?
I have been told that it may have to do with my flash (quality of light is not always the same).

(I am looking for a solution other than adding a pure white background)

Anyways, I'll leave this here in the hopes that I will find an answer


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2017)

Are you using a custom white balance for the whole shoot and thus keeping white balance identical between shots; or are you letting the camera pick the white balance. If the latter it might be that slight shifts in what the camera thinks it should be could be affecting the shot.

Another aspect could be ambient light; a window could be letting light fall of a different colour. Strobe lights would also have a similar impact on your situation as they don't put out a constant colour (we see it as constant but the camera will pick up the changes). 

If your flash units are fully charged and recycling fully then the output from them should be the same; and whilst there are difference in size the objects are not vastly different so I wouldn't think that it could be caused by variation in the subject (though of course if using auto white balance it might well impact that)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2017)

Overread has the same idea as I have. I think he might have the issue diagnosed properly.


----------



## Stephinch (Apr 26, 2017)

Overread said:


> Are you using a custom white balance for the whole shoot and thus keeping white balance identical between shots; or are you letting the camera pick the white balance. If the latter it might be that slight shifts in what the camera thinks it should be could be affecting the shot.
> 
> Another aspect could be ambient light; a window could be letting light fall of a different colour. Strobe lights would also have a similar impact on your situation as they don't put out a constant colour (we see it as constant but the camera will pick up the changes).
> 
> If your flash units are fully charged and recycling fully then the output from them should be the same; and whilst there are difference in size the objects are not vastly different so I wouldn't think that it could be caused by variation in the subject (though of course if using auto white balance it might well impact that)




Thanks! I'll give it a try today, let you know how it goes!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 26, 2017)

I think maybe that maybe the background gradient makes it seem worse than it is.  

If I look at the same spot on each image, they all look pretty similar.  Albeit, the first one does look to have a slightly lower white balance.


----------

